# Perches



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I saw a picture of some perches which were made with just the regular 1x4 for the bird to sit on and surrounded by 1x6's on each side...sort of a box perch without the entire box. I can't remember where I saw the picture. Anyone have an idea?


----------

